# Windows 8 und Visual Studio 2012 ab 24. August bei Dreamspark Premium



## ReVan1199 (18. August 2012)

Hallo!

da wir Dreamspark Nutzer nun seit der Windows 8 MSDN+Technet Veröffentlichung *kein genaues* Datum für die Veröffentlichung bei Dreamspark haben, hat MS heute nun das genaue Datum der Veröffentlichung bekannt gegeben.
Ab dem *24. August* können wir nun Windows 8 und Visual Studio 2012 über Dreamspark Premium beziehen.
Hoffen wir auf nicht allzu überlastete Server wie am 15. August

Quelle:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms...-8-ab-24-August-ueber-dreamspark-premium.aspx
http://www.abload.de/img/win8dsreleasehpo9q.jpg


----------



## Nasenbaer (18. August 2012)

Thx für die Info aber müssen die Admins, der jeweiligen Einrichtung den Download nicht auch noch separat freischalten. Als es früher noch MSDNAA hieß was das AFAIK so.


----------



## Seppi_W (18. August 2012)

Bei mir steht auf der Loginseite der Uni für Dreamspark:

*"Hinweis:* Windows 8 RTM ist noch *NICHT* im Dreamspark verfügbar.
Entgegen weittläufiger Meinung, die Dreamspark  / MSDNAA Admins der Hochschule haben Einfluss auf die Verfügbarkeit vom  Windows 8 RTM Build, wird die Freigabe der Vorabversionen zentral  gesteuert und kann nicht von uns beeinflusst werden."


----------



## Der Maniac (18. August 2012)

Juhu ^_^

Was gibt es denn neues in der 2012er Version von Visual Studio? Irgendwas interessantes? Einen "Vertrau mir, das funktioniert schon so!"-Compilerbutton?


----------



## ReVan1199 (18. August 2012)

Naja die Oberfläche wurde verbessert und man kann jetzt Metro-Apps programmieren. Ich konnte beim testen aber nicht viel neues entdecken. Es gibt Visual Studio 2012 übrigens auch schon als Testversion, kann man es ja jetzt schon nutzen und später aktivieren. 
Da man sogar die Ultimate Version per Dreamspark kostenlos bekommt, empfehle ich gleich die Ultimate herunterzuladen:
Downloads | Microsoft Visual Studio 2012


----------



## Nasenbaer (18. August 2012)

@Maniac

Naja richtig programmieren musste schon selbst. 
Aber die neue GUI gefällt mir recht gut, insbesondere das Dark-Theme. Ansonsten ist für für C++ natürlich weiterhin Visual Assist (kostenpflichtige PlugIn für vieeeel besseres IntelliSense) quasi Pflicht. Und leider wird vieles von C++11 immer noch nicht unterstützt - schade, da hatte ich deutlich mehr erwartet.

Bin aber eh langsam am Umsatteln auf Linux als Primär-Entwicklungsplattform.


----------



## Der Maniac (19. August 2012)

*hust*

Ich programmier alles in C# 

Ma sehen was sich da so geändert hat, noch habe ich die 2010er-Version und bin auch noch recht zufrieden damit!


----------



## Crymes (19. August 2012)

Ich hab ein Netbook mit einer Auflösung von 1280x720 Pixeln. 
Metro Apps laufen ja bekanntlicherweise nicht.
Weiß einer, ob ich aber mit VS 2012 Metro Apps dadrauf entwickeln und kompilieren kann?


----------



## ADS112 (19. August 2012)

Danke fürs posten! Dann weiß ich was ich am Fr an meiner Hochschule machen werde. Hoffe mal ich kann mich schnell an Windows 8 gewöhnen und bekommen vieleicht auch noch Apps in dem Semesterferien hin.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2012)

Prima Sache.Hoffentlich ist die Mail App jetzt IMAP/POP3 fähig. Das war für mich noch die größte Schwäche an den Preview Versionen.
Lustiger Weise war Dreamspark ja am 15. trotzdem total überlastet.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. August 2012)

So, ich hab mir schon das Visual Studio gezogen! Einfach geil, ich finds jetzt schon genial! Paar kleine Fehler sind noch drin, u.a. funktioniert Copy Paste nicht immer. Was mich aber grade viel mehr stört:

Ich hab nen WPF Projekt am Start, da habe ich diverse Slider drin verwendet. Unter Visual Studio 2010 konnte man den Wert der Slider über Varible1 = Slidername.Value auslesen bzw. zuweise. Wenn ich das jetzt mache, kommt immer die Meldung, das der Name im aktuellen Kontext nicht existiert >_< Und ja, es ist definitv richtig geschrieben!

Hm, das wäre damit das nächste Manko: Spätere Änderungen an bereits erstellten Objekten werden erst nach nem Neustart des Programms übernommen, das geht mal grade gar nicht!


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Prima Sache.Hoffentlich ist die Mail App jetzt IMAP/POP3 fähig. Das war für mich noch die größte Schwäche an den Preview Versionen.
> Lustiger Weise war Dreamspark ja am 15. trotzdem total überlastet.


 Hab jetzt die RTM drauf, die Mail App kann jetzt beides und auch ansonsten scheint es noch ein bisschen Runder als die Previews. Auch die Vista Treiber von meiner IGP(x1250, AMD hat offiziell noch nicht mal 7 support dafür) nimmt es immernoch anstandslos.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. August 2012)

Yay, noch ein Problem mit Visual Studio:

Jedes mal, wenn ein Projekt geöffnet wird (bei mir), stürzt der Designer ab (WPF) und man muss ihn neu starten... Doof...


----------



## Crymes (26. August 2012)

Kommt eigentlich auch Visual Studio 2012 Ultimate auf Dream Spark Premium? Jetzt gibt's ja aktuell nur die Professional als Final Version.
Warum gibt es eigentlich überhaupt andere Versionen als die ULtimate (falls die noch rauskommt) ? Wer lädt sich dann die schlechtere runter?

Kann es sein, dass im aktuellen App-Store nur ca. 50 Apps sind?


----------



## Nasenbaer (26. August 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich auch Visual Studio 2012 Ultimate auf Dream Spark Premium? Jetzt gibt's ja aktuell nur die Professional als Final Version.
> Warum gibt es eigentlich überhaupt andere Versionen als die ULtimate (falls die noch rauskommt) ? Wer lädt sich dann die schlechtere runter?
> 
> Kann es sein, dass im aktuellen App-Store nur ca. 50 Apps sind?


Gegenfrage: Wer nutzt die Features von der Ultimate denn hier wirklich bzw. kann allein mit der Feature-Bezeichnung was anfangen? 
EDIT: Für die allermeisten Sachen reicht selbst die Express-Version doch schon aus. Was kommerzielles darf man auch mit Dreamspark-Lizenzen nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## Crymes (26. August 2012)

Stimmt, so Teamwork-Cloud Zeugs braucht man eigentlich für kleine Projekte nicht.
Darf ich eigentlich mit der Express Version eine App für den Windows Store schreiben und dann damit Geld verdienen?


----------



## Der Maniac (26. August 2012)

Ich glaube nein...

Die Ultimate ist für mich verfügbar, wenn auch als RC. Daher wahrscheinlich die kleineren Fehler, ich hoffe das die in der Final raus sind...


----------



## Nasenbaer (26. August 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Darf ich eigentlich mit der Express Version eine App für den Windows Store schreiben und dann damit Geld verdienen?


Ich hätte jetzt behauptet nein aber auf der MS-Seite steht:



> *Können die Express Produkte auch für kommerzielle Projekte verwendet werden?*
> 
> Ja. Ohne Einschränkungen.


 Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express -> Blitz-FAQ


----------



## Crymes (26. August 2012)

Ich glaub aber schon, dass man Metro Apps entwickeln darf, Microsoft kriegt ja 30 %.  
Ich schreib glaub den Support mal an.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2012)

In dem Ding was ich beim Win8 "kauf" über Dreamspark bestätigt habe stand dass ich mit dem OS und den Entwicklungsumgebungen nicht direkt Geld verdienen =weiter verkaufen darf aber durchaus Software die ich erstelle im Store verschenken und verkaufen darf.


----------



## Nasenbaer (26. August 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In dem Ding was ich beim Win8 "kauf" über Dreamspark bestätigt habe stand dass ich mit dem OS und den Entwicklungsumgebungen nicht direkt Geld verdienen =weiter verkaufen darf aber durchaus Software die ich erstelle im Store verschenken und verkaufen darf.


Ja Dreamspark ist ja nicht Express. 
Visual Studio Express -> Kommerzielle Apps und Anwendungen sind erlaubt.
Dreamspark Zeugs -> Nur für akademische Tätigkeiten. Nicht mal der der reine Privatgebrauch ist zulässig. Also immer schön fleißig auch auf dem Heimrechner die Hausaufgaben machen.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. August 2012)

Ups...

Und wir ham Software mit der 2010er Version gebastelt die sogar vor fast 400k Leuten veröffentlicht wurde xD


----------



## Nasenbaer (26. August 2012)

Bei akademischen Projekten wäre das auch durchaus zulässig. Z.B. Eine Software, im Zuge der Forschungsarbeit entstanden ist. Aber IMO darf man dann halt kein Geld dafür verlangen. Im Zweifel müsste man sich den Lizenzvertrag mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. August 2012)

War n Schulprojekt, wurde bei der Ideen Expo 2011 in Hannover vorgestellt...


----------

